# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Stormwater inspection and certification in NSW?

## SydneyOB

G'day all, 
I've nearly completed work on an extension as owner builder and I now need to put in a complete new stormwater charged system (5 downpipes and a 25m run to the street). After some laughably extortionate quotes (eg. $26,000  :Shock: ), I've nearly completed the work myself in about 10 days. 
My first question is, what inspection/certification is required for this in order to obtain the final Occupancy Certificate? Does it have to be certified by a plumber or can the PCA/Council do that? Or does it depend on the PCA/Council? (This is in Ryde, NSW.) 
Second question is, for the inspection, is it OK to cover sections of the stormwater pipe (paving/concrete) before the inspection (eg. paths and driveways)? 
(As a side topic, how ludicrous is it that I have to put in a new stormwater system at all given that the extension doesn't increase the run-off 1mm and the existing system has coped completely adequately for the past 40 years. Now with the new system, all the beautiful gum trees will no longer be getting the rainwater since the Council has decreed that it should go into the street. Thanks Ryde Council!) 
Cheers!

----------


## Draffa

My limited understanding (QLD based) is that anything >6" AGL is not the responsibility of the drainer, while anything below is, so for your run to the street, yeah, you'd need a drainer to certify it.  VIC and NSW may be more stringent.  I would not cover anything until it's been ok'd.

----------


## intertd6

What are the conditions of the construction certificate ? Generally that is what you have to do, unless the land & environment court overturns it.
regards inter

----------

